# "Acrylic-safe" Loricariidae



## trc_pdx (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm interested in some of the smaller Loricariidae like Ancistrus, Hypancistrus, and Otocinclus. I believe I've read that some of the larger plecs can actually scratch acrylic with their rasping teeth. Although I wouldn't want any of these larger species in a planted tank, I wonder if anyone's had experience keeping the aforementioned genera in acrylic tanks and knows if they can damage acrylic surfaces. Thanks, Tim


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I wouldn't think any of the fish you mentioned above would scratch acrylic since the inside of the tank is going to have the algae/slime coating on it, and they'd probably be rasping on that more than the acrylic.

The only acrylic tanks I have are small, so I haven't tried any of those fish in them.

Interesting question - I'm curious to hear of any experiences as well.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

My Otos don't seem to scratch my acrylic at all.


----------



## INXS (Apr 9, 2004)

I have not noticed any scratches on my acrylic tanks from otos, hypancistrus, ancistrus or leporacanthicus - over a year.

Even with larger plecos there seems to be some residual algae coating and occasionally greenspot left on the glass which I manually remove, this is making me believe that they should be pretty safe.


----------



## trc_pdx (Mar 22, 2004)

Great! Thanks INXS.


----------

